# More anti-leads-Lead no impact



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

*NATIONAL PARK SERVICE BAN ON TRADITIONAL AMMUNITION . . .* A coalition of parks, wildlife and wilderness groups, led by the Public Employees for Environmental Responsibility (PEER), have urged Interior Secretary Ken Salazar to back a proposed ban on traditional ammunition (and lead fishing tackle) in national parks by 2010. NSSF has been at the forefront in the fight to keep traditional ammunition legal throughout the United States, including national parks. NSSF Senior Vice President and General Counsel Lawrence G. Keane attended a meeting last month at the U.S. Department of Interior, where he discussed the recently released CDC study results showing no human health risk to those who consume game harvested with traditional ammunition. He also pointed out to lawmakers and regulators that there is no evidence that the use of permitted traditional ammunition impacts species populations. NSSF will continue to educate lawmakers, regulators and media on the merits of traditional ammunition -- while correcting the misinformation being pushed by anti-hunting and other politically motivated groups about the ammunition.


----------

